
Show HN: Creating a simple file system for Windows - billziss
https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp/wiki/WinFsp-Tutorial
======
billziss
I am the author of WinFsp. Please let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
alex_hitchins
I assume this has to be done in C/C++? Is there any way to implement a C#
wrapper?

~~~
billziss
Of course. I can see a couple of ways that this can happen:

\- P/Invoke. \- Recompiling the library in C++/CLI mode.

~~~
alex_hitchins
Interesting, I didn't think of the obvious!. I may well give this a try.

